# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Natuurlijk afslankmiddel

## nikado

Forever Lean bestaat uit de natuurlijke ingrediënten vijgcactus, witte boon en chroom. Deze zorgen er onder andere voor dat je minder honger hebt en dat je minder calorieën gaat opnemen uit vetten en koolhydraten. Bovendien wordt de absorptie van suiker in de dunne darm vertraagd.
Voor meer info verwijs ik je naar http://myflpbiz.com/natuurlijkgezond
Daar vind je dit product terug onder de voedingssupplementen.

----------


## anil1966

> Forever Lean bestaat uit de natuurlijke ingrediënten vijgcactus, witte boon en chroom. Deze zorgen er onder andere voor dat je minder honger hebt en dat je minder calorieën gaat opnemen uit vetten en koolhydraten. Bovendien wordt de absorptie van suiker in de dunne darm vertraagd.
> Voor meer info verwijs ik je naar http://myflpbiz.com/natuurlijkgezond
> Daar vind je dit product terug onder de voedingssupplementen.


Wie heeft er dan al een goed effect met dit middel dat zou ik wel eens willen weten ... :Wink: 
Ga natuurlijk niets bestellen voor ik weet dat het echt werkt daar heb ik al genoeg euro's aan afgegeven  :Frown: 

Vriendelijke gr 
Anita

----------


## dotito

Kijk dat kan misschien allemaal wel op natuurlijk basis zijn, maar al bij al vind ik persoonlijk dat je beter via een dietist gaat of naar weigt wachters bv.
Je zal iid wel afvallen van al die producten, en zeker de eerste kilo's. Mensen denken dat ze vet verliezen, maar eigenlijk is dat niet zo. Als je aan afvallen bent en je neem dan ook nog is minder calorieen op kan je NOOIT vet verliezen. U lichaam neemt dat dan van u glycoseen (suiker) waardoor dat je vochtgehalte in je lichaam verminderd. Je verliest kilo's in vocht, maar geen vet.

Met resultaat als je ermee stopt dat het er gewoon terug bijkomt(jo jo effect). Ik ken dit product niet, en ik ga mij er zeker niet over uitspreken, maar heb ook al heel veel geprobeerd zonder BLIJVEND RESULTAAT.

Nu ben ik al enige tijd bezig met ww en moet zeggen dat dat het enige is dat bij mij helpt, waar de kilo's van wegblijven.

Oké je kan met van alles en nog wat afvallen, maar als dat gezond is.......daar heb ik mijn bedenkingen bij.

Is zeker niet dat is betweterig wil overkomen, ik zou het alleen jammer vinden dat mensen hun lichaam naar de boem doen.

Groetjes Do  :Wink:

----------

